# Acheter un ipad ou pas



## michelr1959 (27 Juin 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai trois questions concernant l'ipad2 pour décider s'il convient à l'utilisation que je pourrais en avoir :

1) Est-il possible d'utiliser sur l'ipad Keynote avec des vidéos incorporées (poids du fichier +/- 1 GB) ?
2) Est-il possible d'utiliser un ipad avec un projecteur video et de commander à distance les présentations Keynote ?
3) Est-il possible d'utiliser Keynote sur ipad et des videos de type QT extérieures à Keynote ?

Merci pour votre input.

Michel


----------

